# 1987 Chevrolet S-10 Chevrolet S10 Electric Vehicle Warp9, 1KHV Zilla, LiFePo4 Excelle



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Wayne I had watched your build years ago and placed your link on my web site.

Whats next?

http://ivanbennett.com/links.html


----------



## ws64play (Sep 17, 2008)

I am not sure........... But you know there will be something coming.


----------

